#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  TCS recruits 144 students from Aligarh Muslim University

## Rahul.sharma2267

Tata Consultancy Services (TCS), a leading multi-layered company  in the global market and among the top ten technology firms in the world  has recruited a record number of 144 students of B. Tech, M. Tech and  MCA of the Aligarh Muslim University. The recruitment team of TCS  visited AMU campus during October 10-12, 2012. 
The recruitment process comprised an online aptitude test followed by  three rounds of interviews  Technical, MR and HR. The interview board  comprised of 23 executives from TCS. A total of 222 students were  shortlisted for the interview out of which 144 students were finally  selected after rigorous interview sessions.


 The excellent record was a result of the diligent and continued  efforts of Prof. Mrs. Tabassum Naqvi, Training and Placement Officer and  the overall guidance of Prof. Ekram Husain, Principal, Zakir Husain  College of Engineering Technology.
 The placement process started with a presentation of Zakir Hussain  College of Engineering & Technology made by Sadaf Iqbal and Ghulam  Mustafa which was followed by the pre-placement talk given by Mr.  Pankaj Kumar Bansal and Mr. Summit Premi from TCS. The talk highlighted  the Tata Group with focus on the Tata Consultancy Services and its chief  domains and Placement Procedure. The event was conducted by Faisal  Nehal.


 The TCS panel was facilitated with all logistic support from the team  of Student Placement Coordinators, Sunil Choudhary, Ibrahim Hasan, Omar  Bashir, Fatima Ahmad, Rohan Singhal, Syed Kamran, Mazhar Ali, Atif  Alim, Khushagra Kumar and Hasan M Khalid.


 Brigadier (Retd.) Syed Ahmad Ali, SM, Pro Vice Chancellor thanked TCS  for their visit and emphasized on strengthening the relationship with  them. He also gave a word of advice and encouragement to students.
 Dean, Faculty of Engineering and Technology, Prof. Hamid Ali also expressed gratitude to TCS team for their visit.

Source: nvonews





  Similar Threads: Top engineering colleges in aligarh | Best Btech/BE colleges in aligarh HAN University scholarship for international students Manipal University Engineering students race to Formula Students Germany (FSG-1013) aligarh muslim university previous year b.tech papers Aligarh Muslim University - Entrance Exam Date

----------


## michel317

tcs will come in madhya pradesh or not

----------

